# Using canvas stretching keys



## WardM (Mar 10, 2017)

I need assistance - I've run into a problem I just can't find a solution to on Google! An artist's forum should be my best bet. I hope someone here can help, or point me in the right direction ... I've been trying to work out how to fit wooden stretching keys into the frame for my artist canvas. The slots that have been carved into the frame for them, go all the way through the frame to the outer edge over which the canvas is stretched. Can I still use these keys, without damaging the canvas? Is it common for the frame bars to have key slots like this?


----------



## M Winther (May 14, 2016)

Dunno. I've never used them. What are they for? It is easy enough to hold the canvas stretched with the one hand and use the stapler with the other. /Mats


----------

